# Best way to put weight on a tegu??



## rwg19 (May 25, 2016)

i recently took in an argentine tegu that is visibly malnourished. He is about a foot and a half long and tail is very dry. He is super cool and is very nice and is eating well for me but I want to try and put weight on him because of how skinny he is. I have done some research on them and I have been following what I've read so far on humidity and enclosure with the heat and UV. He's been eating turkey burger with calcium and vitamin powder along with pinky rats. Any good suggestions on what I can do to help him food wise? I can see his spine and hip bones, but moves well and is very lively! Thoughts on canned pet food such as cat food? Seems like everyone has different opinions? Thank you!!


----------



## Walter1 (May 26, 2016)

How big is he?


----------



## rwg19 (May 26, 2016)

About a foot and a half to two feet long and cant weight more than a pound or two


----------



## Walter1 (May 26, 2016)

If he can handle young adult (medium) frozen/ thawed mice, there'll be calcified bones and whole prey, important. Dust with calcium anyway. Include raw organ meat, like livers, gizzards, and hearts. High quality wet dog food. Let him eat his fill. Always dust with calcium. He'll fill out.


----------

